# Ball python ID help



## katrina.hickin.7 (Feb 10, 2015)

I bought this python as a fire but when he arrived im not so sure he was from a yellowbelly to fire clutch what would you say he is


----------



## Raymonde (Feb 10, 2015)

most people hear are from Australia and its illegal to own ball pythons here so not many people will know the difference between ball python morphs, i would suggest you find an american python or snake forum for that question if you want an expert on ball pythons, that is not to say that no one on here will have the answer, just that many won't

its a gorgeous snake no matter what it is


----------



## arevenant (Feb 10, 2015)

Even if someone here did own balls(illegally) we don't have either of those colour morphs here anyway so would be just as useless.


----------



## katrina.hickin.7 (Feb 10, 2015)

Ok thank you guy's


----------

